# New Book about DP



## DPChris (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi , all !!!Today I found the website below

http://www.dpmanual.com

The guy who wrote the whole manual was dp's sufferer .

He sells the book for 19$ .

Has anyone read it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah he came here trying to sell it to us... why we don't all just get to together and pay $1 each then upload it to each other... I don't know. =P... I mean $19 is a lot of beer money =*(


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

I'd be willing to pay a dollar...I guarantee you there's nothing in it that's not in the Linden menthod, or the anxiety busters method, or even the free stuff out there. but I'd setup a paypal account out of curiousity if you guys want to deposit a $1 each in it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

I think it's funny how DPChris has one post...


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

He did join on 7th Feb though. Maybe he's just not a compulsive poster (12 or so posts on my first day here, sorry all) like myself.

I'm just too trusting, hmmm.

zbohen x


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm suspicious. :? I smell SPAM!


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

invisible.ink said:


> I'm suspicious. :? I smell SPAM!


I dunno guys...he didn't even get the price right, it's $16.99, not $19 bucks.

he'd know the price of his own manual.

but spam stinks...ewww.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

[rula] said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > I'm suspicious. :? I smell SPAM!
> ...


In all senses of the word!

zbohem x


----------



## DPChris (Feb 1, 2007)

I think that there is a lot of members who just read posts because they search every possible angle of view that can help them feel better .

I believe this is more responsible than to post just to post or to be 
aggravating .

I start to read the forum 5 years ago but since 2004 to 2006 i served military service and almost lost every contact with the forum and my passwords etc . So i decided to create a new nickname .

One extra reason that i don't try to post is that I think that my english is terrible , and i'm asking sorry about that .


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I think you should all feel very ashamed of yourselves! :roll:

I think he's a goody, let us be nice.

And he's Greek, I'm going to Greece in May.

I'm sorry dpchris, forgive me?

zbohem x


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

siouxsie said:


> And he's Greek, I'm going to Greece in May.


ha! I knew I liked him for a reason...my name is Greek!

now are we buying the silly book or not?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'd put a dollar into a PP account. Although I don't know what that converts to in pounds.

zbohem x


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Its about 50p


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Well if anyone wants to do it I'll put in my two-penneth (x25).

I'm feeling rather good, have done for two hours, I think it's the cat, she keeps sneezing on me. Sneezing cats are good for dp?

zbohem x


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: my cats sneeze too.
the miracle cure is found at last!


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

We can bottle our cats (or possibly just their snot) and our fortune will be made.

I feel we've wandered slightly off topic. I like Layla 

zbohem x


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

siouxsie said:


> We can bottle our cats (or possibly just their snot) and our fortune will be made.
> 
> I feel we've wandered slightly off topic. I like Layla
> 
> zbohem x


May I ask what zbohem means? Ive seen it on several of your posts and I am curious..


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

siouxsie said:


> We can bottle our cats (or possibly just their snot) and our fortune will be made.
> 
> I feel we've wandered slightly off topic. I like Layla
> 
> zbohem x


 aww I like you too.

wasn't the topic how to bottle cat snot? 
oh. 

Maybe that's what you learn if you read the book 
That's my hypothesis.
It'll say 
' Step 1: borrow or kidnap a sneezy kitty '
' Step 2: tickle kitty's nose '
...etc.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

jeremy said:


> siouxsie said:
> 
> 
> > We can bottle our cats (or possibly just their snot) and our fortune will be made.
> ...


It is how a czech person says goodbye. I thought it was a beautiful word when I visited last year and it kind of stuck with me. I always sign off with zbohem.
If I know someone in person they may be lucky enough to get 'kisses xx' or 'loves xx', not that would interest you

I'm very boring really, sorry.

zbohem x


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Layla said:


> siouxsie said:
> 
> 
> > We can bottle our cats (or possibly just their snot) and our fortune will be made.
> ...


Layla, you are me. I never thought there could be another. You truly delight me 

zbohem x


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi all,

Well, I've taken one for the team and purchased the book. So far it appears to be a pretty truthful and accurate account from a real DP sufferer, and includes some interesting insight into how he has managed to recover from the disorder.

I've listed the table of contents for those that are interested (of which I believe is perfectly legal, being less than 10% of the book. Some one please pull me up if this is not the case).



> Table Of Contents
> 
> *Part I: Defining Depersonalisation*
> 
> ...


I'll update the thread with some further thoughts after I finish reading.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

phooey our guess about the contents was wrong.



> I'll update the thread with some further thoughts after I finish reading.


please do!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

how much for a 2nd hand copy palllll? :lol: :wink:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

My favorite chapter name 

"Why DP is like the School Bully???...??64"

also, I'm very curious, what is in the "Audio File" ???


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

I bet "Caffeine??...?????????????.?...87" is gonna be a biggy for a lot of people here *offers out red bull* =)


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

gawd *nemesis*.... you needed to put loads of full stops down in order to space the name and chapter number down... bless ya. I wish the tab button would work in here! lol


----------



## beatnikbdog (Jan 8, 2005)

This book is great.. I highly recommend it to anyone who truly wants to recover from DP/DR. I was very skeptical at first, and didn't even look at this e-book for a couple months after purchasing it. However, once I actually sat down to read it, I found that the author writes very eloquently, and lots of his insights correlate directly with my own experience. The e-book is quite comprehensive, and, in my opinion, more practical and useful than Dr. Simeon's book (which is saying a lot, because I enjoyed hers as well). If you're willing to take the steps outlined in this manual, the rewards are tremendous.

All the best,
BB


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

It's $16.99 USD now.... that's around 8.52739 GBP.

We if can get 16 memebers interesrested and you all send me 50p each... I'll sort you all out with a copy. Although... if only 8 are interested... of course it's ?1 Bristish Pound each.

Thoughts?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

We tried this once before, but no one seemed interested.

I'll chuck in 50p though... or ?1 if necessary.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I just bought it too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

jimmyb: how much do you want for a copy of it?


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

grushka69 said:


> I wouldn't waste your money, personally.
> 
> I don't think anyone's long narrative about DP is going to help YOU. Daphne Simeon, the 'expert' in the field has no quick answers; while I don't find her the be all and end all, I don't think this guy selling a book has the answer.
> 
> Personally, for many cases of DP, I believe that diet and supps can make a HUGE difference. But this isn't the same as popping a few vitamins. It can mean making big changes in how you eat, and really paying attention.


Wise advice


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

jimmyb said:


> I just bought it too.


can u plz upload it in a website and give us the link? we're not losing anything if we read it... here's a website where u can upload that e-book http://www.sendspace.com


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Yeah he came here trying to sell it to us... why we don't all just get to together and pay $1 each then upload it to each other... I don't know. =P... I mean $19 is a lot of beer money =*(


Owned! :twisted:


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

beatnikbdog said:


> This book is great.. I highly recommend it to anyone who truly wants to recover from DP/DR. I was very skeptical at first, and didn't even look at this e-book for a couple months after purchasing it. However, once I actually sat down to read it, I found that the author writes very eloquently, and lots of his insights correlate directly with my own experience. The e-book is quite comprehensive, and, in my opinion, more practical and useful than Dr. Simeon's book (which is saying a lot, because I enjoyed hers as well). If you're willing to take the steps outlined in this manual, the rewards are tremendous.
> 
> All the best,
> BB


so upload it, if it helps! help us!


----------



## Leetah (Jun 19, 2007)

I couldn't resist and bought it, I'm reading it right now.


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

can u upload it and post it here? :roll:


----------



## Leetah (Jun 19, 2007)

rolling your eyes is not the best way of asking it, IMO :wink:

but I will try and see if I can upload it for you guys.

I've read it all and altough it wasn't new information, it is uplifting and positive and what the heck, I had too much money on my paypal account and I had no idea how to spend it :lol: 
it did leave me with some questions...


----------



## Leetah (Jun 19, 2007)

Here ya go, people..let me know what you think of the book ( I hope I won't get into trouble with the writer by uploading this..)

***REMOVED BY ADMIN****


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you very much *Leetah* )))Hugs((( or )))Gayhugs if you're a guy  (((. You're a top member!


----------



## Leetah (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks!think of it as a newbie contribution to the community :lol: ( and I'm a girl by the way)


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

*Leetah:* Well if you ever want any one to listen to you on the phone... give me a call :wink:


----------



## Leetah (Jun 19, 2007)

> just read it. This isn't going to help anyone recover from DP.
> 
> DP is a neurobiological illness. Reading isn't going to heal you. Listening to music isn't going to heal you.
> 
> Doing things to heal the brain is your best chance. And I think that boils down to the foods you eat and the supplements you take. Both have nearly cured my DP.


how do you know if DP is in fact a neurobiological disease?
do you _think_ it is?

I don't think the writer means that reading and listening to music will cure you, but it _will_ keep your brain busy


----------



## Leetah (Jun 19, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> *Leetah:* Well if you ever want any one to listen to you on the phone... give me a call :wink:


will be a very expensice phonecall from Holland. I think I'll make it a collect call 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Msn/yahoo messagers with mircophones are always a winner 



Leetah said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > *Leetah:* Well if you ever want any one to listen to you on the phone... give me a call :wink:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm thankful for your support... although i'm not going to change anything till i've seen my doctor about the med i'm on at the moment.



grushka69 said:


> It may not help everyone, but I'm pretty sure it'll help more than denial.


----------



## Leetah (Jun 19, 2007)

grushka69 said:


> Leetah said:
> 
> 
> > > how do you know if DP is in fact a neurobiological disease?
> ...


I think it's great that you are staying to help others!
I never took any supplements in my life and maybe I will try and see if it will work for me, now I'm having DP.
I must admit that I'm a little scared, 'though ( I have a weird fear of anything that looks like a pill :lol: )


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

thnx sweety, and sorry for the ( :roll: ) 

u were offered an audio file with this book..can u plz give it to us :roll:


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

ohh the link is dead now  Want to try again?If anyone could email it to me i could host it somewhere it wont get removed.


----------



## liquidsnake (Oct 15, 2005)

grushka69 said:


> Leetah said:
> 
> 
> > > how do you know if DP is in fact a neurobiological disease?
> ...


i think i'm really healthy.

actually..... i always overwork, and sleep deprive myself.

but i'm in really good shape.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

The author of the ebook has contacted me requesting the link to be removed. Please do not post links to this ebook.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

thats a shame the author does not want us to link to it. It is hard to imagine someone who sufferred through dp/dr would try to make money off of other peoples suffering. I suppose it did take him some time to write the ebook though.... If any member here is really interested in this book contact me and ill see if there is anything i can do to assist you.


----------

